# Suche "SPS Rechner"



## emtewe (12 November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

da Google mir keine Ergebnisse lieferte, und ich auch hier nichts finden konnte, dachte ich frage mal hier in der Runde was ihr empfehlen könnt.

Bei mir kommt es des öfteren vor das ich kleine SPS spezifische Umrechnungen durchführen muss. Vor allem geht es um das Konvertieren von Variablenformaten, BYTE, WORD, DWORD, INT, REAL, FLOAT, BIG-ENDIAN, LITTLE-ENDIAN, HEX, IEEE 754 usw...

Dafür könnte ich sehr gut einen kleinen Taschenrechner gebrauchen (also Software auf dem PC) der solche Konvertierungen beherrscht, und dabei auch die Eingenschaften verschiedener SPSen berücksichtigt, so dass ich SPS spezifische Befehle wie TAW, TAD, RND usw... dort testen kann.

Kennt irgendjemand ein gutes Programm womit sowas möglich ist?

Gruß
emtewe


----------



## M_o_t (13 November 2010)

Hallo,

schau dir mal 
http://www.hexelon.com/kalkulator/index_en.php
an.


----------



## emtewe (15 November 2010)

Danke erstmal für die Antwort,
der ist nicht schlecht, liegt aber im Umfang kaum über dem XCalc den ich bis heute nutze. Bitoperationen können einige Rechner, aber eine Darstellung von Gleitkommazahlen nach IEEE 754, oder eine Änderung von Big-endian nach Little-endian kann scheinbar keiner. Oder habe ich das irgendwo übersehen?

Gruß
emtewe


----------



## winnman (18 November 2010)

hab leider auch kein brauchbares SW Tool dafür, aber vieles lässt sich durch die VAT in Step7 lösen, einfach die Variable in der Ansicht als den jeweiligen Typ darstellen lassen und du hast das ensprechende Ergebnis


----------



## emtewe (19 November 2010)

Ja, das geht aber nur solange ich mit der SPS verbunden bin. An meinem Hauptrechner habe ich normalerweise keine SPS. Und neben der Darstellung würde ich halt auch gerne Rechnen. Konkret sieht es mal wieder so aus dass ein Hersteller nicht weiß ob seine Float IEEE 754 Variablen Big Endian oder Little Endian sind, ich würde jetzt vorab gerne ausrechnen was mich erwartet sollten die vertauscht sein.
Es gibt ja Webseiten wo ich das berechnen kann (Beispiel) aber genau sowas suche ich halt als Standalone Lösung, denn wenn ich im Labor an den Anlagen bin, habe ich kein Internet.


----------



## PN/DP (19 November 2010)

Solche Konvertierungsfunktionen kann man sich auch nach und nach in Excel programmieren.

Harald


----------



## emtewe (19 November 2010)

...oder in Open Office Calc, werde ich wohl auch machen, die Frage war ja nur ob es sowas nicht vielleicht schon fertig gibt. Immerhin, wenn ich bei google "IEEE 7" eingebe, dann wird  "54 umrechner" schon sofort als Suchwortfolge vorgeschlagen, es scheint also keine seltene Anfrage zu sein. Von daher hätte ich halt erwartet dass es sowas auch offline gibt.


----------



## Oberchefe (20 November 2010)

Die Funktion Deiner Beispiel-Website kannst Du doch runterladen und auf Deinem Rechner Offline verwenden. Steht sogar beschrieben wie das geht.


----------



## emtewe (22 November 2010)

Habe ich ja schon, aber das ist ja nur eine der Funktionen die ich suche. Ich suche ja auch noch die TAW bzw TAD Funktion, also das Tauschen der Reihenfolge. Aber im Grunde hat sich das erledigt, es gibt so einen Taschenrechner im Moment nicht, wenn ich mal Zeit habe werde ich mir vielleicht selber einen basteln. Dann würde ich mich hier natürlich nochmal melden...


----------



## Markus (22 Dezember 2010)

so, extra nur für dich:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=301187#post301187


----------

